# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Constructing a Pond >  Constructing a Pond

## Gary R

A pond is a beautiful and restful addition to your backyard or garden. Whether or not you choose to add fish or other pond animals, a pond can provide hours of entertainment and become a favorite area of focus. To get the most enjoyment from your pond, however, you will want to invest time in careful planning. The location, shape, depth and materials used in constructing a pond are critical to its health. A trip to the library or bookstore or viewing a website like this, is highly recommended. You will also wish to consider the following things as you begin to plan your project.

How Much to spend on your new pond!!!

Like all large-scale ventures, the initial cost can be a bit daunting. Proper initial set-up will ensure success and save money in the long run and make maintenance more manageable. Since set-up will involve determining how and where to dig the pond, what type of liner to use, and what filters and plumbing will be required, make sure you are aware of all the costs involved before you start. If using contractors, be sure to get firm quotes, and if using a pond maintenance contractor, be sure to outline what and when maintenance will be done. The only surprise we want is the enjoyment we will get from the completed pond!

In addition to reducing maintenance cost, you can greatly reduce your maintenance time through proper planning. In order to keep your pond healthy, you must keep track of chemical levels in the water and keep the pond and filters clean. Once the pond is set up the way you want it, less time is needed to keep it going regularly, but the pond will still require attention. Depending on where you place the pond, more or less time may be involved in removing excess leaves or algae, and this time should be factored into your decision about where to place your pond.

Choosing the right spot for your pond may be as simple as selecting the only spot available. In an ideal world, you will be able to provide a spot where you can enjoy the view of your new pond, and where it will have five to six hours of sunshine every day. You may need to add tall grasses, shrubs, or bushes to provide shade, or to add a cover of water lilies to keep algae from taking over. Trees, while lovely for shade and attractive to look at near a pond, can increase maintenance time dramatically. Before placing your pond near or under a bank of trees, look at the the pros and cons very carefully.

Your next consideration is size and purpose. Do you want to look at your pond? Do you want to keep fish? Do you want to create a water garden with exotic plants? Because a biological balance is easier to create and maintain in a larger pond than a smaller pond, it is generally a good idea to make your pond as large as possible within the space allowed. Be aware that the majority of pond owners wish their pond were bigger by the end of the first summer. plus at least a portion of the pond will need to be a minimum of two feet in deep for the winter months.

This is a small part to constructing a Pond and i will keep adding to this as time goes by.

Regrads Gary.

----------

